# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Mapa actualizado centrales electricas España

## Jonasino

Adjunto esta interesante publicación de REE

----------

F. Lázaro (18-mar-2015),frfmfrfm (22-ene-2015),jlois (22-ene-2015),Los terrines (11-ene-2015),REEGE (17-mar-2015),sergi1907 (22-ene-2015),termopar (16-mar-2015)

----------


## jlois

Muy interesante. Gracias Jonasino.

----------

Jonasino (23-ene-2015)

----------


## valeh

Gracias por la info. Muchos de nosotros deberíamos ser concientes de lo que significa hoy en dia el ahorro energia, ya que no pasa solo por una cuestion economica

----------

